# Speedster



## pedal_junky (Jan 29, 2014)

Saved everything on this bike except for the bottom bracket nut. Fresh grease and some tires.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 29, 2014)

Tires and wheels sure make a difference,Looks good.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 29, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Tires and wheels sure make a difference,Looks good.




Man thanks. I was able to use the same wheels though. Barkeepers friend and some serious scrubbin.


----------



## mike j (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job, very minimal but sweet. Gotta love Barkeeper's friend.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 30, 2014)

*snow ride*

Put some s-7's on it and got it out yesterday for a spin in the white stuff.


----------



## hcdsign (Mar 16, 2014)

Definitely like the bigger S-7's better.  But that's just me.

Nice Ride, I like the minimal add-ons.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 16, 2014)

hcdsign said:


> Definitely like the bigger S-7's better.  But that's just me.
> 
> Nice Ride, I like the minimal add-ons.




Thanks. Here is where I ended up with it. Longhorns, ditched the chainguard, and put on a springer seat. Rides solid.


----------



## hcdsign (May 10, 2014)

Just purchased my own Speedster for $2.00 at a garage sale.  Nice score, I think!?. Appears to have original Schwinn skinny's on it & heavy-duty rims/spokes w/ AS 3spd coaster brake.  Bad news - custom blue metal-flake.  I think it may have a future life as a board track wanna-be, with some low slung handle bars & a skip tooth set up!


----------



## bike (May 10, 2014)

*One of the first bikes I found*

was a blue speedster- kickback! wow -I was in Heaven- did not know the insanity that would ensue...


----------



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2014)

hcdsign said:


> Just purchased my own Speedster for $2.00 at a garage sale.  Nice score, I think!?. Appears to have original Schwinn skinny's on it & heavy-duty rims/spokes w/ AS 3spd coaster brake.  Bad news - custom blue metal-flake.  I think it may have a future life as a board track wanna-be, with some low slung handle bars & a skip tooth set up!
> 
> View attachment 150842




Nice price, you beat me! I know the Speedsters are not collectible, but they are fun little bikes. Here is where mine finally ended up.


----------

